# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  كارول : أننا نعيش انفصاما في الشخصية

## الحصن نيوز

<div align="justify" class="text" />*

<div style="direction: rtl;" /><span style="font-size: small;" />قالت النجمة اللبنانية كارول سماحة إنها تعتبر ألبومها الأخير حدودي السما تكملة لما بدأته قبل عدة سنوات، وأنها تعتبره سيرة ذاتية لشخصيتها.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

